# McKarns Lake



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Went ti Mckarns Lake today got 5 rainbows took a little longer then what I expected took me 2 hours to catch my limit. Nice looking fish will grill them up this weekend.


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Was there too. Took 30 minutes to get 6, but I released all of them. Tried a few things and nothing worked. Took out a very old rusty spinner and thew it right into the middle of a school near the surface....then the fun began! They were scattered all over the lake and I just followed the schools.
When I left they were catching a lot off the east side bank off the ramp.


----------



## Archer99 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just went fishing today and I limited out in about 2 1/2 hours. Fishing with a bobber at about 16in deep with some of the trout and panfish worms.
Some people say you can use trout nuggets on the bottom and they will bite them real hard


----------



## FishOn24 (May 11, 2012)

The bass fishing has been good at both McKarnes and Barton Lake - worms and jigs mostly.


----------



## perchead (Jun 16, 2012)

Is Mckarns flooded out?Been fishing the walleye in maumee and its going to be too high this weekend would like to take the kids out to catch some trout if its fishable


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

When I was over there a week ago it was down 2 feet. Have not been there this week been raining and windy. But even when it is flooded you still have places to fish.


----------

